# Overlapping recordings cause glitch?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I had several recordings scheduled with start/end set to 1 minute extra at either end. Two of these (at least) were on the same channel (BBC America, Doctor Who specials), and I noticed both recordings have a brief glitch with video pausing and pixellating at just about exactly the 1 minute mark where the Roamio would have been cranking up (or finishing, depending on how you look at it) the next show on the same channel.

Is this merely a coincidence, or have others seen the same thing with overlapping recordings on the same channel?

I guess I should experiment with explicitly recording some stuff that will overlap and see if it happens every time.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

tomhorsley said:


> I had several recordings scheduled with start/end set to 1 minute extra at either end. Two of these (at least) were on the same channel (BBC America, Doctor Who specials), and I noticed both recordings have a brief glitch with video pausing and pixellating at just about exactly the 1 minute mark where the Roamio would have been cranking up (or finishing, depending on how you look at it) the next show on the same channel.
> 
> Is this merely a coincidence, or have others seen the same thing with overlapping recordings on the same channel?
> 
> I guess I should experiment with explicitly recording some stuff that will overlap and see if it happens every time.


People have speculated that TiVo is trying to implement single-tuner overlap for recording consecutive programs with time extensions on the same channel, a great feature if it works. The straightforward way of doing that would be to just copy the blocks of video data that represent the overlapping minutes. That copying code should run at a lower priority level, but maybe they just wrote it into the high-priority recording code, and glitches occur because there isn't enough buffering around (programmed or on-drive) to cover the extra time needed. I think this has been mentioned before.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have season passes for such things as football and basketball games. I have set these to add 1 1/2 hours at the end. My experience is that when there's 2 end to end games on the same channel that it fails to record the second one entirely.

It shows the second one in the todo list until the first one completes and then the second one disapears and does not record with a history item saying failed to record - no longer in guide.

I've now had to keep checking the todo list for these sorts of situations and create a manual record to get both and then cancelling the others in the todo list.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

L David Matheny said:


> People have speculated that TiVo is trying to implement single-tuner overlap for recording consecutive programs with time extensions on the same channel, a great feature if it works. The straightforward way of doing that would be to just copy the blocks of video data that represent the overlapping minutes. That copying code should run at a lower priority level, but maybe they just wrote it into the high-priority recording code, and glitches occur because there isn't enough buffering around (programmed or on-drive) to cover the extra time needed. I think this has been mentioned before.


So they have 6 tuners, and *now* they are trying to minimize the number in use? . I could have used it on my 2 tuner premiere.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll confirm what you are saying; in my case overlapping recording of two consecutive MSNBC shows is a certain way to lock up the Tuning Adapter. 

I have the tuning adapter on a lamp timer to give it a reboot once a day. That way, a lockup doesn't kill a weeks' worth of shows when I'm out of town.


----------



## dlvgolf (Dec 15, 2013)

rocket777 said:


> I have season passes for such things as football and basketball games. I have set these to add 1 1/2 hours at the end. My experience is that when there's 2 end to end games on the same channel that it fails to record the second one entirely.
> 
> It shows the second one in the todo list until the first one completes and then the second one disapears and does not record with a history item saying failed to record - no longer in guide.
> 
> I've now had to keep checking the todo list for these sorts of situations and create a manual record to get both and then cancelling the others in the todo list.


I just had something like this happen with the football playoff games. A tough way to find out you didn't get the 2nd game. I came here searching for answers. I scheduled both to record, with extra time for each in case they ran over. The second game didn't record, with a not in the history section saying failed to record - no longer in guide. Any answers on how to prevent this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dlvgolf (Dec 15, 2013)

dlvgolf said:


> I just had something like this happen with the football playoff games. A tough way to find out you didn't get the 2nd game. I came here searching for answers. I scheduled both to record, with extra time for each in case they ran over. The second game didn't record, with a not in the history section saying failed to record - no longer in guide. Any answers on how to prevent this would be greatly appreciated.


 I just spoke to TIVO Customer Service. They have nothing on record about this problem. It's been escalated. I'll repost when I hear back from them.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

rocket777 said:


> I have season passes for such things as football and basketball games. I have set these to add 1 1/2 hours at the end. My experience is that when there's 2 end to end games on the same channel that it fails to record the second one entirely.
> 
> It shows the second one in the todo list until the first one completes and then the second one disapears and does not record with a history item saying failed to record - no longer in guide.
> 
> I've now had to keep checking the todo list for these sorts of situations and create a manual record to get both and then cancelling the others in the todo list.


Happens to me as well, but not all the time, so it is not easily repeatable. I had decided to record a series marathon, and had a 5 minutes padding at the end. 3 out of 15 or so episodes did not record with "no longer in guide" item in History. Last one I cought not recording, and manualy switched to that channel. It was showing OK, so I hit the record buton (it was just 15 minutes into the show). Possibly worth noting is that the buffer started at 5 minutes after the beginning. After that, I removed the padding from the SP, and no issues so far for the rest of the marathon. 
This must be related to their effort to handle 2 consecutive overlapping recordings on the same channel using only one tuner. Odd that they started doing this after offering 4+ tuners.

Also of note is that this happens to premieres as well:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9957431#post9957431


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Does this only happen to people with Tuning Adapters, or is everyone affected?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

PedjaR said:


> Happens to me as well, but not all the time, so it is not easily repeatable. I had decided to record a series marathon, and had a 5 minutes padding at the end. 3 out of 15 or so episodes did not record with "no longer in guide" item in History. Last one I cought not recording, and manualy switched to that channel. It was showing OK, so I hit the record buton (it was just 15 minutes into the show). Possibly worth noting is that the buffer started at 5 minutes after the beginning. After that, I removed the padding from the SP, and no issues so far for the rest of the marathon.
> This must be related to their effort to handle 2 consecutive overlapping recordings on the same channel using only one tuner. Odd that they started doing this after offering 4+ tuners.
> 
> Also of note is that this happens to premieres as well:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9957431#post9957431


I think it happens when the padding goes over 1 hour, which is why it started for you after 12 eps were padded 5 minutes each.


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

Keen said:


> Does this only happen to people with Tuning Adapters, or is everyone affected?


Happens on my TiVo Elite (Premiere, not a Roamio) with no tuning adapter. I pad football games by an hour in my season passes, and the second game won't record if it's on the same channel.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

cherry ghost said:


> I think it happens when the padding goes over 1 hour, which is why it started for you after 12 eps were padded 5 minutes each.


Doubtfull. The episodes missed were #7, #10, and #13.

Also, I had Saturdays's football games paded by an hour (seems to be a common thing to have a padded NFL Football wishlist), and it recorded the second one OK, so I can not reproduce the issue reliably, it seems kind of random.

By the way, I do have a tuning adapter.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've never run into this overlap issue since I rarely pad recordings. So I purposely setup a recording after one of the football games. The football games are one of the SPs I have that extend one hour. But i never have any recordings directly after. So I setup a recording for one of the shows that was supposed to occur directly after the game. The game and the extra hour was recorded fine, but the show, The OT, says in the History, that it was not recorded because the power was lost. Which of course it certainly not true.

In the past something like this would have just used another tuner to record. WHich makes more sense to me anyway. Especially since I only had three tuners out of six recording at the time.
I don't know if the problem was because the show was a full half hour long instead of a few minutes or what. But I had never run into this before so I figured I would intentionally force my TiVo into this situation. Fortunately I don't need to worry about this in normal use.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I've never run into this overlap issue since I rarely pad recordings. So I purposely setup a recording after one of the football games. The football games are one of the SPs I have that extend one hour. But i never have any recordings directly after. So I setup a recording for one of the shows that was supposed to occur directly after the game. The game and the extra hour was recorded fine, but the show, The OT, says in the History, that it was not recorded because the power was lost. Which of course it certainly not true.
> 
> In the past something like this would have just used another tuner to record. WHich makes more sense to me anyway. Especially since I only had three tuners out of six recording at the time.
> I don't know if the problem was because the show was a full half hour long instead of a few minutes or what. But I had never run into this before so I figured I would intentionally force my TiVo into this situation. Fortunately I don't need to worry about this in normal use.


We pad 60min 1 hour and the Good Wife 1 hour, at the end of the first hour two tuners are recording CBS, one for the extra 1 hour of 60min and the other starting to record the Good Wife, so this type of padding takes up two of my six tuners, but if you had a conflict with programs you might knock out the 2nd program.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

These are serious issues that I thought would have been taken care of with the last software update. There are all sorts of bugs with overlapping programs. Another one is when a second manual program is overlapped, the overlapped portion will be lost from the manual program.

While an overlapped portion is recording I've had the info button and recording lights indicate that no recording was occurring at all.... but once the overlapping is done the 2nd program shows up as being recorded. There are other tuners available.... so just use those!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> These are serious issues that I thought would have been taken care of with the last software update. There are all sorts of bugs with overlapping programs. Another one is when a second manual program is overlapped, the overlapped portion will be lost from the manual program.
> 
> While an overlapped portion is recording I've had the info button and recording lights indicate that no recording was occurring at all.... but once the overlapping is done the 2nd program shows up as being recorded. There are other tuners available.... so just use those!


I do overlapping all the time but I have never had to use the manual record to do this overlapping so I have never had the problem you talking about.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

Had this issue appear again tonight with shows I have setup as season passes with 2 minutes of padding on each end. I was set to record The Goldbergs on ABC after Agents of Shield. I checked 10 minutes after the Goldbergs was set to start and the history shows that it wasn't being recorded because it was 'No longer on guide'. Same thing with New Girl which was set to record on FOX after Brooklyn 99. Luckily I caught that both weren't recording and they were still in the buffer so I was able to manually record them. Really irritated that this behavior is back. Previously this issue was present but it went away after an update when Tivo decided not to try to use a single tuner on back to back recordings. The most recent update brought back the single tuner back to back recording 'feature' and issues. Having to babysit the Tivo rather defeats the purpose, I'd say.


----------



## Roxontherox (Jan 8, 2014)

My first Roamio stopped working after 3 weeks, so Tivo replaced it. I've had this for 3 months and all was fine until about 2 weeks ago when I could not record back to back shows that overlapped on same channel. From these posts, I understand that this is some new software issue that Tivo installed in our units. The ONLY reason I bought a Roamio was for the 4 tuners. I wanted to record 1 show at a time on the same channel without having to record 2 or 3 hours and then go back and forth to watch what I want. This makes the Roamio worthless for us! It is no better than the old ones. I hope they read this and get it fixed or we may switch.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

akaussie said:


> Had this issue appear again tonight with shows I have setup as season passes with 2 minutes of padding on each end. I was set to record The Goldbergs on ABC after Agents of Shield. I checked 10 minutes after the Goldbergs was set to start and the history shows that it wasn't being recorded because it was 'No longer on guide'. Same thing with New Girl which was set to record on FOX after Brooklyn 99. Luckily I caught that both weren't recording and they were still in the buffer so I was able to manually record them. Really irritated that this behavior is back. Previously this issue was present but it went away after an update when Tivo decided not to try to use a single tuner on back to back recordings. The most recent update brought back the single tuner back to back recording 'feature' and issues. Having to babysit the Tivo rather defeats the purpose, I'd say.


Were all your tuners active at the time? In other words....would the Tivo not have been able to record all the shows because of the overlapping?

This bug/feature definitely is back from being disabled previously.

For example, last night my Tivo (Plus) did record all the shows you had set (with padding)....but I'm guessing it's because not all 6 of my tuners were needed at once.

I think this problem occurs because Tivo is trying to share a tuner when it detects the 2nd show can't be recorded because all tuners are in use.

-Kevin


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

kbmb said:


> Were all your tuners active at the time? In other words....would the Tivo not have been able to record all the shows because of the overlapping?
> 
> This bug/feature definitely is back from being disabled previously.
> 
> ...


Kevin - I think you're spot on. If everything would have been recording on its own tuner at around 8pm, I would have needed 7 tuners to handle it all, not the 6 on my Roamio Plus.

I'll have to play around and perhaps set manual back to back overlapping recordings tonight and see if the issue appears if there are extra tuners available.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

akaussie said:


> Kevin - I think you're spot on. If everything would have been recording on its own tuner at around 8pm, I would have needed 7 tuners to handle it all, not the 6 on my Roamio Plus.
> 
> I'll have to play around and perhaps set manual back to back overlapping recordings tonight and see if the issue appears if there are extra tuners available.


That's what I was seeing. When I first got the Roamio Plus I had a Tues. night where I would have needed 8 tuners....but somehow Tivo was using it's overlap feature to share and try to get all the recordings. Of course, it didn't really work 

I'm not sure why they put in back in the production software after taking it out.....seems that it's just far to buggy right now to have in production software.

That's also how I tested in the past......you just need to have all tuners being used to record and setup one back-to-back recording during that time.

-Kevin


----------



## dahnb2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've reported this to Tivo several times. Broken 2 months now & the response is "they are aware of it & working on it" which is better than their previous support trying to blame the problem on my tivos. Since I have 2 boxes doing the exact same thing their troubleshooting steps are (were) less than worthless.

Why does it take them 2 months to fix what they broke in one update?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

dahnb2000 said:


> I've reported this to Tivo several times. Broken 2 months now & the response is "they are aware of it & working on it" which is better than their previous support trying to blame the problem on my tivos. Since I have 2 boxes doing the exact same thing their troubleshooting steps are (were) less than worthless.
> 
> Why does it take them 2 months to fix what they broke in one update?


According to TivoMargret, it's fixed in the next update:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426188501999030273
No idea when that update is, or whether they are going to really FIX it or just turn it off again.

I missed 2 shows the last 2 nights because of this.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Missed yet another show last night because of this padding issue "No longer in guide"

Really not pleased that we have to wait until March/April to have a fix.

Guess I have no choice but to hit every season pass and don't pad it until the fix comes out.

-Kevin


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Just had this happen again today. Very Annoying. :down: It affects my Premiere Elite but not my THD or series 2.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've been checking out this padding thing lately and it's been working well the last few times I specifically looked at it. Last night it was done with the shows after the Superbowl. It even did it while I was watching something. I rewound live TV and was watching the end of the New girl recording which also was scheduled for 15 minutes of B99. And I had my B99 recording set to start with an extra 15 minutes also. At the end it turned into the B99 recording. Although it did produce a split second glitch in the recording when it did this. Otherwise it worked fine.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

yes, the glitch.. I also ran into the 'generic unnamed recording' when padding a show yesterday, to pad New Girl & Brooklyn 99 extra...


----------



## stacycris (Feb 5, 2014)

tomhorsley said:


> I had several recordings scheduled with start/end set to 1 minute extra at either end. Two of these (at least) were on the same channel (BBC America, Doctor Who specials), and I noticed both recordings have a brief glitch with video pausing and pixellating at just about exactly the 1 minute mark where the Roamio would have been cranking up (or finishing, depending on how you look at it) the next show on the same channel.


I am having issue as well. So, since TiVo, is apparently "aware of the issue," should I not even bother calling them about this?

Thanks.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

i am om a premere not romaio yet and i am getting this problem too.

i just tried a ssd solid state drive in hopes it is access speed issue.

padding does not sound right since to pad is usually to compensate for example to pad the time code you may add some junk at the end of the show to make up for the missing data.

when you burn an audio cd the 2 seconds of silence added is like padding or when you fill up the remaining space on a check that could be padding.

is anyone getting the glitches on their romaios? i am thinking of buying a romaio but if it has the same problem i may not buy so yet


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

stacycris said:


> I am having issue as well. So, since TiVo, is apparently "aware of the issue," should I not even bother calling them about this?
> 
> Thanks.


Tivo knows about the issue. Unless you want to waste your time, I wouldn't bother calling and talking to anyone.

Tivo Margret says it's fixed in the update hopefully in March.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ejonesss said:


> i am om a premere not romaio yet and i am getting this problem too.
> 
> i just tried a ssd solid state drive in hopes it is access speed issue.
> 
> ...


When you pad back to back recordings on the same channel with padding, without this functionality the Tivo should for example use 2 tuners at the point the first show ends and the next starts.

Tivo is trying to save from using that extra tuner where they keep the recording going and then somewhere in software they split the file into the 2 shows. It's this split that is causing the issue.

It's software related, not drive speed related.

-Kevin


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

is there a way to force the box to use the second tuner?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ejonesss said:


> is there a way to force the box to use the second tuner?


Nope.

I chose to remove all padding on season passes for now because this bug can also programs to be missed completely at random.

-Kevin


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

how do i remove the padding?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ejonesss said:


> how do i remove the padding?


You would have setup padding in each season pass. Edit the season passes and remove any start or ending padding.

-Kevin


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

is the padding the start early and end late settings?

i have mine set to start 10 minutes early and 15 minutes late.

why 15 minutes is because it should end during the commercials because the first segment is 12 to 14 minutes long so the glitch then should happen during the commercials thereby not be a problem.

the other option is to do manual recording and set it to start say at the 50 minute of the previous hour and end 15 minutes after the following hour so

7:50 pm to 9:15 pm thereby it blindly records and no padding because it isnt tracking the length of the show


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ejonesss said:


> is the padding the start early and end late settings?


Yes


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ejonesss said:


> is the padding the start early and end late settings?
> 
> i have mine set to start 10 minutes early and 15 minutes late.
> 
> ...


I have no idea exactly what Tivo is doing to split the file. I had all my shows padded by 2 minutes on the end, however, the glitch occurs about 1 minute in. I would think it would glitch at 2 minutes in, but it doesn't.

-Kevin


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

kbmb said:


> I have no idea exactly what Tivo is doing to split the file. I had all my shows padded by 2 minutes on the end, however, the glitch occurs about 1 minute in. I would think it would glitch at 2 minutes in, but it doesn't.
> 
> -Kevin


This is another problem, we're not getting the full pad on the first show. If you activate the clock in the upper right corner of your TV, you'll see that the first show stops early and then that's where the glitch is in the second show.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

@cherry ghost that's why i use 10 minutes on each side before but it is now 10 and 15 in hopes to eliminate the blips and to ensure i get all of the show.

is the romaio also prone to the same glitching? meaning has tivo fixed the bug by the time that the romaio was released?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ejonesss said:


> @cherry ghost that's why i use 10 minutes on each side before but it is now 10 and 15 in hopes to eliminate the blips and to ensure i get all of the show.
> 
> is the romaio also prone to the same glitching? meaning has tivo fixed the bug by the time that the romaio was released?


This happens on the Roamio as well.

-Kevin


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

if everyone could tell tivo to please fix the bug it is probably as simple as utilizing the other tuner(s) during the overlaps

we dont care about watching another channel while the overlap happens so we can get away with all tuner(s) being busy)


----------



## Wendy in NY (Jan 9, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> I had several recordings scheduled with start/end set to 1 minute extra at either end. Two of these (at least) were on the same channel (BBC America, Doctor Who specials), and I noticed both recordings have a brief glitch with video pausing and pixellating at just about exactly the 1 minute mark where the Roamio would have been cranking up (or finishing, depending on how you look at it) the next show on the same channel.
> 
> Is this merely a coincidence, or have others seen the same thing with overlapping recordings on the same channel?
> 
> I guess I should experiment with explicitly recording some stuff that will overlap and see if it happens every time.


Yes, I have overlapping records (a minute) and it glitches right at that point. Also, my Roamio Pro (5 months old) just had it's very first spontaneous reboot.


----------



## stacycris (Feb 5, 2014)

kbmb said:


> Tivo knows about the issue. Unless you want to waste your time, I wouldn't bother calling and talking to anyone.
> 
> Tivo Margret says it's fixed in the update hopefully in March.
> 
> -Kevin


That's what I figured. Thanks!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ejonesss said:


> if everyone could tell tivo to please fix the bug it is probably as simple as utilizing the other tuner(s) during the overlaps


Umm, that's exactly what it USED to do. This (improvement), if it worked properly, would
HUGELY increase my 'effective' number of tuners, since a LOT of the padding I need is due to shows that abut each other on the same channel.

Now that I have a 6 tuner Roamio, it's actually much less _needed_ (it being the use the same tuner), but I'd still appreciate it if it worked properly.

Last night I had the NBC Nightly News fail to record because I made the Olympics go an hour later... and the reason in history was that the power was lost! But I actually had the NBC Nightly news in the Olympics recording. (I guess because most everything is tape delayed, they aren't really going over time very much). I ended up downloading it, chopping that section out, and watching it on VLC. (and argh, today they did put up the audio podcast of yesterday's ep.. sigh)


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

everyone please waste your and tivo's time complain to them and just like a ddos attack overwhelm them so that just like flappy bird http://www.slyck.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=64098 they will crack and stop sitting on fixes

tivo if you are watching these forums and judging by

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/announcement.php?f=42&a=112

you are watching these forums

if you do not give us back our multiple tuners and stop using the software to emulate additional tuners we will be forced to return our boxes to the place of purchase for refund (users within the guarantee time) and tell them this box is being returned due to your trying to emulate extra tuners.

also if you have boxes in stock configuration still under warranty please open an rma and return the box for repair and repeat with the description of the problem.

eventually they will eat thousands maybe millions on unnecessary replacements of hard drives , power supplies and motherboards and even complete boxes trying to satisfy customers that maybe they will learn fix the problem in a desperate last ditch attempt to get back their customers


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

also seeing that roamio is effected too is this tuner emulation about money so if i buy the roamio pro at $600 does it have real tuners and much less prone to the problem?


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

update: i just tweeted to tivo voicing my problem

twitter.com/tivo i included a block of text in an image so you should be able to get more info


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

ejonesss said:


> if you do not give us back our multiple tuners and stop using the software to emulate additional tuners we will be forced to return our boxes to the place of purchase for refund (users within the guarantee time) and tell them this box is being returned due to your trying to emulate extra tuners.


You're missing one point here: Most of us don't want TiVo to back away from single-tuner overlap handling because it's an excellent feature. We just want them to get it working properly by doing the copying in a background task so it won't interfere with the essential foreground task of capturing the transport stream of the recording. If they get it right, it will be great.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

@L David Matheny ok how about making the single tuner an option that can be disabled


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ejonesss said:


> @L David Matheny ok how about making the single tuner an option that can be disabled


If they actually got the feature to work, I'm not sure why anyone would turn it off. If it works as expected, it's transparent to the user.

You only want to turn it off now because it doesn't work right.

-Kevin


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

some of us dont want a feature


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ejonesss said:


> some of us dont want a feature


If this feature worked perfectly, you wouldn't want it? 

BTW, this is a semi-rhetorical question. Only semi, as I do want to hear your answer. But in reality, if it worked perfectly, you wouldn't even know whether it used one or two tuners without doing a lot of work to find out.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ejonesss said:


> @L David Matheny ok how about making the single tuner an option that can be disabled


If it worked properly, THERE WOULD BE NO REASON FOR TURNING IT OFF.

It *effectively* GIVES YOU MORE TUNERS FOR FREE.

Don't you like free stuff?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> You're missing one point here: Most of us don't want TiVo to back away from single-tuner overlap handling because it's an excellent feature. We just want them to get it working properly by doing the copying in a background task so it won't interfere with the essential foreground task of capturing the transport stream of the recording. If they get it right, it will be great.


I think it more likely that the problem is the process that "splices" the two pieces of video together not doing it cleanly, not "interference" with recording.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ejonesss said:


> some of us dont want a feature


This is almost certainly _*the single most requested feature*_. It would definitely be a nice feature if it worked properly. However, the problems encountered are why I did not want them to attempt to implement it until they fix their s/w design, development and testing process.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

ok maybe make it one of them back door features or one of them button dance like thumbs down 3 times then enter then a b c and d and enter like code so they dont clutter up the interface if they are looking for a clean interface.


@mattack if you want it then you can leave it on if you want more tuners you can buy a second box there are even boxes on ebay.

with our somewhat disposable income we just buy another box and branch out our content.

do you know is this feature only on the 2 and maybe 4 tuner boxes so if i buy the 6 tuner plus or pro roamios would the feature not be there.

maybe a better idea is to have the box merge all consecutive shows into 1 long clip so if there are marathons you may have a 12 hour long recording.

or make the feature alacart or an add on like you have in your browser


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

As mattack pointed out, there is flat out no reason to disable this feature if it worked properly. They should either fix it or pull it.

I do not agree that


> It *effectively* GIVES YOU MORE TUNERS FOR FREE.


 It simply uses the existing tuners more efficiently.

IMNSHO, the way they implemented this is a giant kludge.

Again IMNSHO, the proper way would have required a rewrite of the file system so that recording blocks could be linked to multiple recordings. Of course that would have only solved the "glitch" problem. The scheduler problems are a whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

tomhorsley said:


> I had several recordings scheduled with start/end set to 1 minute extra at either end. Two of these (at least) were on the same channel (BBC America, Doctor Who specials), and I noticed both recordings have a brief glitch with video pausing and pixellating at just about exactly the 1 minute mark where the Roamio would have been cranking up (or finishing, depending on how you look at it) the next show on the same channel.
> 
> Is this merely a coincidence, or have others seen the same thing with overlapping recordings on the same channel?
> 
> I guess I should experiment with explicitly recording some stuff that will overlap and see if it happens every time.


I am getting the same error. Do you have the original HD installed in the Roamio or did you upgrade the drive.

I upgraded my drive so I thought the digital glitch in the recording could be caused by the WD hard drive.



Keen said:


> Does this only happen to people with Tuning Adapters, or is everyone affected?


I have a tuning adapter as well and I see the pixelation glitch.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

what about those with 4 and 6 tuner roamios?

are they getting the problems


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ejonesss said:


> what about those with 4 and 6 tuner roamios?
> 
> are they getting the problems


Yes both.

-Kevin


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

ejonesss said:


> what about those with 4 and 6 tuner roamios?
> 
> are they getting the problems


Yep. This was a feature I'd love to have had with my 2 tuner Premier, so naturally they finally get around to implementing it now that I have six tuners, and they screw it up.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ejonesss said:


> <snip>


You're wrong. No easy way to break it to you, you're just wrong. And don't bother to reply, because that'll be wrong too. Better to quit now, and save those unused CAPS and commas for a rainy day.



tomhorsley said:


> Yep. This was a feature I'd love to have had with my 2 tuner Premier, so naturally they finally get around to implementing it now that I have six tuners, and they screw it up.


QFT.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> I do not agree that It simply uses the existing tuners more efficiently.


Maybe for you, but because I record a LOT of network shows on the same channel that need padding, it is *essentially* giving me more tuners, since those network shows that need padding are my highest priority shows (since they don't repeat during the week like cable shows).

Maybe you're just nitpicking words, that's fine.. Again, I didn't say that it literally gave you more tuners, but this feature does (and would do it _well_ without the glitch) allow me to record more shows "at once" (I am including the overlap due to necessary padding) on the same hardware.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> Yep. This was a feature I'd love to have had with my 2 tuner Premier, so naturally they finally get around to implementing it now that I have six tuners, and they screw it up.


Yeah, you said it better than I did. I bought my OLED S3 (dead) and Tivo HD during the lifetime transfer periods (I should have waited and got two Tivo HDs instead, since it would've been way cheaper).. got my P4 when the analogs were finally shut off around a year ago.. Then got my Roamio "for fun" within the past few months.

I have way less need for more tuners nowadays (though I do keep intending to sell the P4 and I really should do it), so it's ironic that they add it now! But I do still see conflicts once in a RARE RARE while. So it may still be useful to me. (I have basically moved almost all SPs to the Roamio in preparation to selling the P4.. just need to actually download the shows off & do the ebay or whatever thing some eon.)


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone out there know of any non tivo boxes that can run tivo guide service or any hd tivos that are no longer supported even eol'd so they did not get that update?

and i have plenty of caps and commas to waste.

and when i run out of caps and commas i will get a new keyboard witch i have to do anyways since i have some sticky keys that dont register..

one thing i am going to be saving is money now because since all the boxes seem to have the bug i will not upgrade to roamio.

though i like the external power supply of the roamio base model since it is dc 12 volts thereby making it possible to run the dvr from a car battery that's another post subject


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack,

Maybe we can agree on this - it removes one reason for needing additional tuners, but it doesn't eliminate it. I remember one year (maybe 2004?) where I needed all three of my single tuner TiVos _*and*_ 2 VCRs to record the 8-9PM Friday time slot.

ejonesss,

No Series 3 (or earlier) TiVo will ever get this feature, so knock yourself out.

As far as the problems with this go, the video "glitch" is a minor annoyance. IMHO, the scheduler problems are the true killer.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

what about manual recordings? if i set 2 overlapping manual recordings will the same glitch happen?

i know the scheduler problems shouldnt happen since you are making them manual and it is impossible for the box to know since you are not queuing them from the listings.

but i am not sure if manual recordings would solve the corruption of the stream since the box copies the data


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I doubt using manual recordings would change anything. Overlapping recordings on the same channel should be treated the same way regardless of how they are created. Of course, there is no way of knowing for sure w/o trying.

"corruption of the stream"? Engage in hyperbole much? Looking at an affected recording in VideoRedo, the glitch lasts for 21 frames or @2/3 of a second.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

lpwcomp that is what i am talking the loss of data.

i guess i could if there is going to be a marathon just record as 1 long 16 hour manual stream 


note to tivo: if you are not going to revoke the patch or give us back our tuner then for the love of god do the copying and splicing in the background so it does not cause the dropped frames


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> ...
> As far as the problems with this go, the video "glitch" is a minor annoyance. IMHO, the scheduler problems are the true killer.


Exactly. This effectively forced me to remove a bunch of paddings that I would like to have.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

PedjaR said:


> Exactly. This effectively forced me to remove a bunch of paddings that I would like to have.


Same here.....we no longer pad any shows until this is fixed. We've missed a couple shows in the past few weeks because of this issue.

I hate missing that last punchline that networks love to have go over the time....but it's better than missing the whole show. At least we have the Xfinity VOD and can catch up, but it's painful with commercials 

-Kevin


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Same here.....we no longer pad any shows until this is fixed. We've missed a couple shows in the past few weeks because of this issue.
> 
> I hate missing that last punchline that networks love to have go over the time....but it's better than missing the whole show. At least we have the Xfinity VOD and can catch up, but it's painful with commercials
> 
> -Kevin


I've actually never seen the scheduler problem with a minute or 2 of overlap. I only saw it when I had overlap that included the entire second show. Note here that I am _*not*_ saying that it doesn't happen, just that _*I*_ have not personally experienced it.

Once again I say fix it or pull it. Trying to implement some mechanism for a user to disable it, i.e. "kludge the kludge" is just silly, especially since it is unlikely to work as those requesting it would like.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> I've actually never seen the scheduler problem with a minute or 2 of overlap. I only saw it when I had overlap that included the entire second show. Note here that I am _*not*_ saying that it doesn't happen, just that _*I*_ have not personally experienced it.
> 
> Once again I say fix it or pull it. Trying to implement some mechanism for a user to disable it, i.e. "kludge the kludge" is just silly, especially since it is unlikely to work as those requesting it would like.


That's what makes it frustrating.....with a short 2 minute overlap you never know you are missing a show until it's too late. I might record 3 shows in a row back to back and it will miss the second only.

I went probably all of Dec and most of Jan without it happening, then it happened twice on back to back nights.

-Kevin


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

@kbmb that's the reason that the feature should be removed and the boxes go back to using both streams of the cable m card.

for the conflicts if they are on the channel being recorded you can just pad one of the other shows longer to get that show.

tivo folks you may want to reprimand the software developer employee who snuck that feature in without getting approval or extensive testing


----------



## kunzman (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been experiencing a similar problem this week, but what I discovered is that it actually did record the second overlapping show, but the MPEG navigation data is corrupted.

If you just let the program play, even though it only shows 1 minute of recording on the display, it will actually keep playing after that (but only after looping back to the beginning once). If you fast forward or rewind, it resets back to the beginning of the recording. While playing the show in this fashion, the playback progress bar is stuck at 0 minutes.

For me, it's been doing this with the Daily Show and Colbert Report where the recording overlaps by 1 minute. The Colbert Report for the last few days has displayed as only having one recorded minute (green filled area) in the play bar, but the side summary info shows 31 minutes, and it will play as described above.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

kunzman said:


> I've been experiencing a similar problem this week, but what I discovered is that it actually did record the second overlapping show, but the MPEG navigation data is corrupted.
> 
> If you just let the program play, even though it only shows 1 minute of recording on the display, it will actually keep playing after that (but only after looping back to the beginning once). If you fast forward or rewind, it resets back to the beginning of the recording. While playing the show in this fashion, the playback progress bar is stuck at 0 minutes.
> 
> For me, it's been doing this with the Daily Show and Colbert Report where the recording overlaps by 1 minute. The Colbert Report for the last few days has displayed as only having one recorded minute (green filled area) in the play bar, but the side summary info shows 31 minutes, and it will play as described above.


Your Daily Show is probably OK, but your Colbert Report has a signal problem. Some transport stream timing data (Program Clock Reference?) is missing or corrupted or not incrementing properly. TiVo uses that data for some trick play and other purposes. If it's garbled for the whole recording, the TiVo may even conclude that no time elapsed and therefore no video data was captured, and it will then discard the recording even though actually everything is there but the timing data. I have a local OTA station that has had that problem occasionally. The fact that you have one good minute of a different show at the beginning of your recording keeps the whole thing from being discarded when it ends.


----------



## kunzman (Mar 7, 2014)

L David Matheny said:


> Your Daily Show is probably OK, but your Colbert Report has a signal problem. Some transport stream timing data (Program Clock Reference?) is missing or corrupted or not incrementing properly. TiVo uses that data for some trick play and other purposes. If it's garbled for the whole recording, the TiVo may even conclude that no time elapsed and therefore no video data was captured, and it will then discard the recording even though actually everything is there but the timing data. I have a local OTA station that has had that problem occasionally. The fact that you have one good minute of a different show at the beginning of your recording keeps the whole thing from being discarded when it ends.


Correct, the Daily Show recording is always fine. I'm not sure if it uses streams like the old DVD MPEG streams, but those had separate navigation data sub streams that told you how far ahead to jump for x2, x4, etc. If those were corrupted, that would probably result in what I'm seeing.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi there,

Can someone confirm whetther a 1 or 2 minute "padding" on a Roamio Plus/Pro will cause the glitch to occur.

I am looking to replace my Oled S3 and have VZ FIOS..... I have to pad almost every season pass in order to get the last min. of the program I am recording/watching, and many recorded shows are on the came channel back to back (Discovery, SciFi, etc.).

Thank you very much!

Gman


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

GmanTiVo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone confirm whetther a 1 or 2 minute "padding" on a Roamio Plus/Pro will cause the glitch to occur.
> 
> ...


Generally, yes it will occur on back to back recordings on the same channel.

-Kevin


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

GmanTiVo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone confirm whetther a 1 or 2 minute "padding" on a Roamio Plus/Pro will cause the glitch to occur.
> 
> ...





kbmb said:


> Generally, yes it will occur on back to back recordings on the same channel.
> 
> -Kevin


Correct (in my experience). Note, however, that the glitch is relatively minor (only affecting 2 or 3 seconds of the recording); not everyone on this thread reports seeing it; and it will probably (one hopes) be rectified soon in a firmware update.

In no way should you let this issue deter you from your purchase if you want to upgrade. And since it's firmware-related, you are just as likely to encounter it on a Premiere as a Roamio.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Floridaman (Oct 30, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> I had several recordings scheduled with start/end set to 1 minute extra at either end. Two of these (at least) were on the same channel (BBC America, Doctor Who specials), and I noticed both recordings have a brief glitch with video pausing and pixellating at just about exactly the 1 minute mark where the Roamio would have been cranking up (or finishing, depending on how you look at it) the next show on the same channel.
> 
> Is this merely a coincidence, or have others seen the same thing with overlapping recordings on the same channel?
> 
> I guess I should experiment with explicitly recording some stuff that will overlap and see if it happens every time.


I have the exact same issue with back to back shows that record on same channel. I set my shows to record for one extra minute otherwise the recording stops before the end of the show. The other issue I have noticed is the second recording on same channel is clipped at the beginning and then within a minute you see pixellation and blocking that lasts for a few seconds. This anomaly usually happens twice.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Missed yet another show last night because of this padding issue "No longer in guide"
> 
> Really not pleased that we have to wait until March/April to have a fix.
> 
> ...


Not going to help on Sunday night on CBS. I have to record the second program that's back to back on same channel with overlap on my Premiere XL. Right now I cannot recommend a Roamio to anyone because of this problem.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Missed yet another show last night because of this padding issue "No longer in guide"
> 
> Really not pleased that we have to wait until March/April to have a fix.
> 
> ...





brianric said:


> Not going to help on Sunday night on CBS. I have to record the second program that's back to back on same channel with overlap on my Premiere XL. Right now I cannot recommend a Roamio to anyone because of this problem.


While I consider this "solution" to be far from satisfactory, how does it "not help"? If you don't pad, they won't overlap.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> While I consider this "solution" to be far from satisfactory, how does it "not help"? If you don't pad, they won't overlap.


You usually have to pad on CBS on Sunday nights due to sports. Right now I record 60 Minutes on my Premiere XL and TAR on the Roamio Pro, with a 90 minute pad on the end of the show on both shows.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

brianric said:


> You usually have to pad on CBS on Sunday nights due to sports. Right now I record 60 Minutes on my Premiere XL and TAR on the Roamio Pro, with a 90 minute pad on the end of the show on both shows.


That just means that you can't utilize the "solution", not that it wouldn't help.

Right now, I'm sort of torn. The video glitch, while annoying, is tolerable, and without this feature, I would need at least 7 HD tuners to have even minor padding for the Sunday night shows that don't repeat. When you include the stuff that does repeat but I would prefer to get the first showing of, it goes to 9. I have 8 - a THD, a Premiere, and a Roamio Basic.

I just hope that they at least get the scheduler problem fixed before NFL season.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

brianric said:


> You usually have to pad on CBS on Sunday nights due to sports. Right now I record 60 Minutes on my Premiere XL and TAR on the Roamio Pro, with a 90 minute pad on the end of the show on both shows.


Record them both on the Roamio and only pad TAR


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

I had two shows missed due to the 'No Longer in Guide' error this past week. All my season passes are padded by 2 minutes on each end. In both instances the shows were the 2nd of back to back records on FOX (though channel doesn't matter, I've had it happen on multiple channels int he past). On 3/3 'The Following' failed to record - 'Almost Human' recorded fine before it. Tonight 3/11, 'Brooklyn 99' failed to record while 'New Girl' recorded fine before it.
Cannot wait for the spring update to turn off this feature until it actually works properly.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Record them both on the Roamio and only pad TAR


How about Tivo fixing their DVRs to work properly.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Record them both on the Roamio and only pad TAR


But if The Mentalist isn't on that night and The Good Wife is, then you've missed the end of The Good Wife, no?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

brianric said:


> How about Tivo fixing their DVRs to work properly.


Yes, of course. But that kind of a bug fix will not happen overnight, hopefully it will be included in the "spring" update.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Yes, of course. But that kind of a bug fix will not happen overnight, hopefully it will be included in the "spring" update.


When will that happen? Probably June 20, last day of spring. :down::down::down:


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Yes, of course. But that kind of a bug fix will not happen overnight, hopefully it will be included in the "spring" update.


Actually, I'm a bit annoyed that Tivo didn't fix this quickly (or yet). They KNEW this feature didn't work correctly. They took it out of an update and then added it back. This was November 2013.

Seems to me Tivo's first priority should be to make their DVR functions work correctly.

-Kevin


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Actually, I'm a bit annoyed that Tivo didn't fix this quickly (or yet). They KNEW this feature didn't work correctly. They took it out of an update and then added it back. This was November 2013.


I believe Margret posted somewhere that adding it back was an unintentional mistake.

Spring update is coming at the end of next week. There's a priority list if you want to be in the first batch to get it: http://tivo.com/priority


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

rocket777 said:


> I have season passes for such things as football and basketball games. I have set these to add 1 1/2 hours at the end. My experience is that when there's 2 end to end games on the same channel that it fails to record the second one entirely.
> 
> It shows the second one in the todo list until the first one completes and then the second one disapears and does not record with a history item saying failed to record - no longer in guide.
> 
> I've now had to keep checking the todo list for these sorts of situations and create a manual record to get both and then cancelling the others in the todo list.


This is exactly the problem I have! Amazing Race on CBS has a 1.5 hr padding. The Good Wife follows, and erratically fails to record, as you describe.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

tim1724 said:


> I believe Margret posted somewhere that adding it back was an unintentional mistake.
> 
> Spring update is coming at the end of next week. There's a priority list if you want to be in the first batch to get it: http://tivo.com/priority


Thanks for the info.

Does anyone know.....can you only add 1 TSN to the priority list? I added my first Roamio and it took, but the second said it's not eligible. Also in the error page it has a conflicting statement:

"If your box is a TiVo Roamio or a TiVo Mini it will be automatically updated the day the release becomes available."

Just looking forward to being able to pad shows again.

*EDIT: Margret fixed the issue for Basic TSN not being able to sign up.*

-Kevin


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I had an overlap glitch while recording ABC last night. I have season passes for ABC series on Wednesday night, each padded 1 minute at the end.

The Middle - Recorded without problem
Suburgatory - Recorded without problem
Modern Family - Recording of Suburgatory
Mixology - Recording of Suburgatory
Nashville - 2.5 hour recording starting with Suburgatory, then Modern Family, Mixology, and Nashville.

All six tuners were busy between 8-9PM. First time that I've seen that happen.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

reneg said:


> I had an overlap glitch while recording ABC last night. I have season passes for ABC series on Wednesday night, each padded 1 minute at the end.
> 
> The Middle - Recorded without problem
> Suburgatory - Recorded without problem
> ...


Hoping that the Spring Update is released today for anyone who signed up as that is supposed to fix this problem.

-Kevin


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

reneg said:


> I had an overlap glitch while recording ABC last night. I have season passes for ABC series on Wednesday night, each padded 1 minute at the end.
> 
> The Middle - Recorded without problem
> Suburgatory - Recorded without problem
> ...


Which of those shows are in the 8-9 pm time slot? That should only use one tuner. You had five other recordings going then?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Which of those shows are in the 8-9 pm time slot? That should only use one tuner. You had five other recordings going then?


In central time zone, so Modern Family & Mixology were on between 8-9.

Yes, there were five other channels recording between 8-9PM. Three people using the Roamio with very different interests in TV shows. Using all six tuners sometimes on Thursdays and Sundays too.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Looks like the Spring Update will take care of this.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

andyf said:


> Looks like the Spring Update will take care of this.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208


Well it turns it off at least so we can pad again. Would have been nice to have the functionality work.

-Kevin


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

andyf said:


> Looks like the Spring Update will take care of this.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208


Just tested this last night, works great, no more problems with the new update.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

I have had the Not Recorded and the reason Power Lost for the last 2 months since The Amazing Race came back. I always record the Amazing Race Sunday nights on CBS at 8pm and use the Max padding so + 3.5 hours because it has gone over that far in past years due to foot ball.

I also record The Mentalist at 10:00 PM every Sunday on CBS and ever since the Amazing Race has been recording it has not recorded The Mentalist due to Power Lost. I didn't realize I was even missing The Mentalist until the end of March when I saw it in the history not recorded. So I ended up watching all of March on CBS.com website. Then the next week the same thing happened. I realized at that point that ooo its on my padding. So now I can just watch it on the Amazing Race padding.

But this is some kind of bug or software glitch. I hope they figure it out.


----------



## mrconner (Nov 6, 2013)

What I have been doing to record the good wife, mentalist, is set to record normal for good wife and add only padding to the last recording to take care of any network sports shows in the afternoon. Never missed an episode. Having the padding on the last show, there are no more recordings that I make late nite, so no interference.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mrconner said:


> What I have been doing to record the good wife, mentalist, is set to record normal for good wife and add only padding to the last recording to take care of any network sports shows in the afternoon. Never missed an episode. Having the padding on the last show, there are no more recordings that I make late nite, so no interference.


That's works until the day the Mentalist isn't on, then you're sol on Good Wife.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey! I just got the commercials removed from a Doctor Who episode I recorded which overlapped another one (adjacent programs on BBC America). At last there were no audio glitches now that I'm running the new update on the TiVo, so at least this one glitch does seem to be fixed.

Now if they could only fix the glitch I always get when I'm watching live TV and a recording on that same channel starts. Maybe they could use one of the other 5 tuners for the recording versus live TV...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> Hey! I just got the commercials removed from a Doctor Who episode I recorded which overlapped another one (adjacent programs on BBC America). At last there were no audio glitches now that I'm running the new update on the TiVo, so at least this one glitch does seem to be fixed.


It wasn't "fixed". They removed the code whereby the TiVo was only using one tuner for overlapping recordings on the same channel. It is back to using separate tuners.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> It wasn't "fixed". They removed the code whereby the TiVo was only using one tuner for overlapping recordings on the same channel. It is back to using separate tuners.


The glitch doesn't happen. That means it is fixed. With 6 tuners, it was idiotic to even try to put in complicated code to share one tuner. There are thousands of things I'd put higher on the priority list - I don't have any idea why anyone was even working on that code in the first place.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> The glitch doesn't happen. That means it is fixed. With 6 tuners, it was idiotic to even try to put in complicated code to share one tuner. There are thousands of things I'd put higher on the priority list - I don't have any idea why anyone was even working on that code in the first place.


 I see. So TiVo should ask you what their priorities should be, based on _*your*_ setup and requirements, rather than trying to implement a feature people have been asking for pretty much since the beginning. What *I* don't understand, is why you bothered to post since anyone who has been paying attention already knew that it had been "fixed". BTW, the video glitch was the _*least*_ of the problems with this feature.

As far as it being fixed, that is like my saying they could fix all of the problems with the Netflix app by removing it. After all, _*I*_ don't use it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> The glitch doesn't happen. That means it is fixed. With 6 tuners, it was idiotic to even try to put in complicated code to share one tuner. There are thousands of things I'd put higher on the priority list - I don't have any idea why anyone was even working on that code in the first place.


I disagree.

I will agree that it is _LESS_ important than when there were only 1 or 2 tuners, but I still would greatly appreciate a working version of this feature.

Yes, I could put different recordings on different Tivos, but I'm one who would prefer fewer Tivos (and SP lists), so I still do get apparently one clipping issue on late night recordings sometimes (I think some of the late night shows have been in reruns lately, so it wasn't happening last week)... Since I record the various late night shows, it's a lot of recordings.

I realize this will likely be less of a problem end of this year and next year (Ferguson & Letterman go byebye).


----------

